# spiny/murray crayfish



## bk201 (Dec 21, 2009)

does anyone on here keep spiny crayfish , murray crayfish or other types
if so pics would be appreciated


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Set one up for my old man, can get pics in the next week. But here is a little one that didn't make it to the fish tank.


----------



## Noongato (Dec 21, 2009)

I love crayfish / yabbies etc. Much more than fish, although since they dont swim i always buy fish to fill the top half of the tank..


----------



## PhilK (Dec 22, 2009)

Woah they're great! Love the spines and the white claws.. They look very cool.
I only have a blue crayfish (Cherax destructor) and recently bought a blue marron. I like crayfish, they're so much less work than fish!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 23, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Set one up for my old man, can get pics in the next week. But here is a little one that didn't make it to the fish tank.


Is that well done or is it its natural colours?


----------



## beeman (Dec 23, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Is that well done or is it its natural colours?


 

LOL that one is cooked 
Very nice eating


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Is that well done or is it its natural colours?


 
Haha that one was living in a pot before that shot, their claws are white but there bodies are more a grey or blue not the red like in the photo.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 23, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> I love crayfish / yabbies etc. Much more than fish, although since they dont swim i always buy fish to fill the top half of the tank..


Do you find any of your fish go MIA? I was going to get a couple of blue crays for my tank but was warned they'll kill fish at night when they (the fish) are inactive.
Sorry that was a bit off topic of the thread, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 23, 2009)

I started with 10 little neons in with my cray, and now I only have 3.. that's after half a year though. Hope that helps to answer your question Tonks!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 23, 2009)

i found they do go MIA lol... i had a breeding pair of blue marrons and i was losing only my lil fish left right and centre lol


----------

